# headaches from screen



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 25, 2011)

I get nasty headaches if I look at a computer screen all day. Do you know if I would have the same problems if I were reading off a Kindle or some other ebook reader? What about an Ipad?


----------



## ac7k (Jan 25, 2011)

As a year long Kindle owner, I can attest that reading a Kindle does not produce eye strain like LCD screens do. It is the patented e-ink technology that simulates reading on printed paper. It works great with none of the computer eye straining...


----------



## Skyler (Jan 25, 2011)

iPad, yes (probably). Kindle, no. As Eric said. =)


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 25, 2011)

Anything backlit probably will (Ipad, Itouch, etc.); anything that isn't backlit probably won't (most e-readers).


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 25, 2011)

Next question.....

Can calibre convert nook books (or other ebooks) to a kindle friendly version?


----------



## ac7k (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't think Calibre will be able to convert anything DRM protected... have you heavily invested in Nook books? I have found that Amazon has pretty much everything B&N has and much more.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have not invested in anything. I am just thinking if I need to buy a book and it is only in nook or something.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 25, 2011)

There will always be a few books exclusive to each e-reader, I imagine, but many are available on multiple readers. Two suggestions: make a general list and check each source (Amazon, B&N, etc.) and remember that for the occasional exclusive book, they all offer free readers for your pc/mac/itouch/etc.


----------



## Edward (Jan 25, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I get nasty headaches if I look at a computer screen all day.



Try adjusting the font size to something larger. See if that helps. Also, check the contrast to make sure that it is fairly high. Make sure that there is no glare on the screen as well. 

(Or am I meddling and you really want a Kindle?)


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 26, 2011)

You are not meddling. I am just trying to do something to fix these headaches. If I can use my laptop that is better, because I can still access Logos.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 26, 2011)

Boliver, you might want to have anti-glare put on your glasses. I had to have it put on mine for other reasons. It makes a huge difference when using a computer screen. They are a bit tricker to clean and will scratch more easily so that must be cared for a bit more fastidiously. I'll trade that for the massive reduction in headaches any day. I have a second pair without the coating in older frames that I use for shop work.


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 26, 2011)

Edward said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > I get nasty headaches if I look at a computer screen all day.
> ...


 
With an iPad, consider getting an anti-glare screen protector. My wife likes the way she can make the print really large on the iPad.


----------



## jogri17 (Jan 26, 2011)

Nook has a terrible selection. ALl major books are available for all platforms, and kindle has a better selection of books and you can export them with ease with Open Library


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Jan 26, 2011)

See what your resolution rate is. I bet it's set at 65hz, which will cause strain in some people. I am one of them. I have my resolution set between 85-100 hz. If you monitor won't go that high, then get one that will. I got a nice used IBM CRT monitor that will go up to 120hz. It cost me $160 five years ago. I bet they are even cheaper now.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 26, 2011)

Are you talking about a screen refresh rate? I just looked and it is 60 Hz


----------



## Edward (Jan 26, 2011)

puritanpilgrim said:


> See what your resolution rate is. I bet it's set at 65hz, which will cause strain in some people. I am one of them. I have my resolution set between 85-100 hz. If you monitor won't go that high, then get one that will. I got a nice used IBM CRT monitor that will go up to 120hz. It cost me $160 five years ago. I bet they are even cheaper now.



That's going to be refresh rate, not resolution. Resolution is going to be a slider bar. Smaller numbers mean the images appear larger, but less is visible on the screen. Higher number means things are smaller, but you can get more on the screen.


----------



## SRoper (Jan 27, 2011)

Refresh rate doesn't matter as much on an LCD--they don't flicker on and off like a CRT. Keep it at 60 Hz.

Make sure you have enough ambient light in the room when you're working.

Is it possible that you are acually experiencing neck strain and the pain is being referred to your head?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 27, 2011)

I do have an LCD monitor so that is good. The pain is directly behind my eye, so I assume it is my eyes.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 27, 2011)

Maybe that loose screw has found a bad place to settle.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Jan 27, 2011)

I meant refresh rate.


----------



## Edward (Jan 27, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I do have an LCD monitor so that is good. The pain is directly behind my eye, so I assume it is my eyes.



Could well be. When's the last time you had an eye exam from an ophthalmologist? 

And try resting your eyes every 15 minutes ago, by focusing on an object as far away as possible.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Jan 27, 2011)

I get pain from using some LCDs for too long. I have a problem reading under fluoresent lights too long too. I think it has something to do with the refresh rate. I would change the monitor and try to get a higher refresh rate before I went and scheduled an eye exam. Some people have a problem with low refresh rates. I'm one of them.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 28, 2011)

I had an eye exam just a few months ago. Everything was good to go.


----------

